# WoW: Rolle der Auferstehung Fragen



## cherry009 (3. Mai 2012)

Hi

Hätte da ein paar fragen zu der Rolle der Auferstehung.

1.Mein freund spielt auf mehreren Servern und hat auch auf einigen einen level 85.
Kann ich mir,wenn ich die Rolle annehme einen Server aussuchen auf den ich meinen Level 85 Transe ? 
Gehen auch Server die Voll sind ? zB Aegwynn ?

2.Nehmen wir an mein Char wurde Transferiert kann ich mir zusätzlich auf dem Server einen level 1 char erstellen und den dann gleich auf 80 hochstufen ?


----------



## reappy (3. Mai 2012)

Also, bei der Rolle muss ein freund dir ein "invite" senden.

Und du kannst dann mit einem Char deiner Wahl auf den realm des freundes transen. Dabei geht nicht jeder Realm wo dein Freund chars hat sondern nur der eine auf dem der char ist der dir die Rolle gesendet hat.
Also ja du kannst nach Aegwynn transen wenn dein Freund dort einen char hat und dir mit genau dem char eine Rolle sendet. Hierbei ist zu beachten das dann auch genau der char des Freundes das mount bekommt (falls du eine Gametimecard einlöst oder ein abo machst).

Und ja bei mir ging beides, ein Stufe 80 char und ein Servertrans.


----------

